# Micarta Blanks



## KFrisbie (Apr 12, 2021)

I have been dallying in making Micarta blank pen blanks for a few years now. I have come a long way and learned alot during this time. A lot of trial and error. I've had fun through it all.


----------



## Bruce R. (Apr 12, 2021)

Your work looks very interesting and something I might be interested in learning. Is there any reference materials you can share with the group?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 12, 2021)

That is insane!  I can’t even imagine what it takes to make something like that.  I love seeing all of the different types of pen blanks people make.  So much talent.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 12, 2021)

Reminds me of the Mola designs from the San Blas islands. Beautiful!


----------

